# NÄXTER Pizzaplauder 2004....



## Coffee (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

wie verprochen rufe ich gleich nochmal zum Pizzaplauder auf ;-) Ich werde nun erstmal 2 - 3 Alternativen vorschlagen. Bitte teilt mir mit wann wer kann, auch wenn jemand bei allen kann, das macht die Terminfindung leichter ;-)


also meine Vorschläge:


*Donnerstag 29.1.2004    

Freitag 30.1.2004    

Donnerstag 5.2.2004* 


Also dannlegt mal los..


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Frazer (14. Januar 2004)

... nur am Freitag, dem 30.1.

An allen anderen Terminen muss ich in die Vorlesung   

@Mami   

Wie befohlen hab ich auch gleich gepostet    


Grüße
Frazer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

mir wäre Donnerstag (Datum egal) lieber, da ich eh schon in Nemberch bin.
Könnte quasi auf dem Heimweg vorbei hüpfen....  

Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## biker-wug (14. Januar 2004)

Also ich find am besten den Donnerstag 29.01. 
Freitag hab ich schon was vor, und die Woche drauf hab ich Nachtschicht!! 



Hab mich auch schnell gemeldet, brav wie ich bin, gell Coffee!!


----------



## Coffee (14. Januar 2004)

Hallöche ;-)


@ frazer,

kannste nich mal die VL schwänzen? oder besser gefragt wie lange geht die denn?


@ biker Wug und Ralf B,

ihr seit brav...wo bleiben nur die anderen?



Hallo..jetzt aber zackig *lach*



coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Januar 2004)

@Coffee

Schanke Döhn für das Lob.  
Hoffe es klappt auch...mmmhhhh lecker Pizza und  .

@biker-wug
Nacktschicht im Winter, sowas ist doch besser im Sommer da wärmer....  

Sersen,
Ralf


----------



## Frazer (14. Januar 2004)

Wird eher schwierig, zumindest das Schwänzen. Den Schein in dem Fach brauch ich noch.
Ich kann höchstens nachkommen, dann wär ich so bis um 21 Uhr bei euch.


----------



## Beelzebub (14. Januar 2004)

des is mir wie fast immer egal  macht was aus ich komm ggg*


----------



## showman (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo Mama wildmitdenarmenfuchtel   ,

hab den PC grad erst eingeschaltet und konnte deshalb net eher antworten.
Mir wären alle Termine recht. Ich versuchs halt kurzfristig zu biegen.

Ciao Showman


----------



## blacksurf (14. Januar 2004)

Also mir wäre der Termin im Februar am liebsten
 

Aber ich denke ich kanns auch anders einrichten   



bis denne blacksurf


----------



## Mr.Chili (15. Januar 2004)

Kann an keinem Termin

   


He Coffee ich sachte doch heile wiederkommen!

Was macht das Knie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (15. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen,


danke schomal für die ersten Antworten. Ich werde noch bis zum WE abwrten und dann den Entgültigen TERMIN hineinschreiben. wird aber so ich denke einer von den donnerstagen werden ;-) somit könnt ihr euch schonmal drauf einstellen ;-))


@ Tomac-fan,

Tja passiert ist passiert ist passiert ;-) da muss ich nun durch. mal sehen was die zweitmeinung des zweitarztes sagt ;-))


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Coffee (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo guten morgen ;-)



also wie siehts nun aus mit dem Termin? Ich schlage jetzt mal fest den 

29.1.2004 vor ;-)


Bitte schreibt hier rein, wer mit oder ohne Anhang kommt. Wegen Tisch- reservierung.



grüßle coffee


----------



## showman (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo erstman,

ich denke das ich es einrichten kann. Komm aber warscheinlich allein.

Gruss Showman


----------



## blacksurf (17. Januar 2004)

HI
werde wohl auch kommen - ohne Anhang  
 - ich alleine bin schon schwer genug zu ertragen  

grüßle
Blacksurf


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Januar 2004)

melde mich ohne anhang an.


----------



## Techniker (18. Januar 2004)

Bin gerade erst per zufalll wieder _drin_.
Pizzaessen iss eigentlich supa.  
[Lautdenkmodus]
Nur : Meine Waage ....
Mal schauen. Vielleicht werd ich mal fasten.
Viellelicht darf ich dann ?
[/Lautdenkmodus]
Terminierung: Freitag is nich so der Hit (d.h. für mich!)
Ansonsten is oki.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. Januar 2004)

@ alle


also dann bleibt jetzt der *Donnerstag der 29.01.2004* als Termin bestehen ;-)


Ich werde wie immer den tisch reservieren in der Vecchia Osteria für 19 Uhr ;-)


Freu mich schon ;-)


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Techniker (18. Januar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle
> Freu mich schon ;-)
> Grüßle coffee



Ich fei auch !


----------



## biker-wug (18. Januar 2004)

Müßte normalerweise funktionieren, definitiv kann ich es allerdings erst am Dienstag sagen, aber wenn die Arbeit nicht dagegen spricht bin ich dabei!!

P.S.: Ich freu mich auch!!


----------



## Frazer (19. Januar 2004)

Ich komm auch....

allerdings ohne Anhang, wüßte nämlich nicht, wo ich auf die Schnelle ne Begleitung hernehmen sollte


----------



## Catweazl (19. Januar 2004)

Hi Coffee,

mal sehen, was sich machen läßt. Big kommt ja am 27.1. aus Malle zurück, müßte also gehen.


----------



## Coffee (20. Januar 2004)

@ cat,

ui super ;-) würde mich freuen wenn du/Ihr auch kommt ;-))


Grüße coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (20. Januar 2004)

moin, (oder besser Mahlzeit)

29.01.2004 19:00 is notiert, ich versuche diesmal unbedingt dabei zu sein.

Komme allerdings leider am 29. aus Zürich...hoffe es klappt.

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## biker-wug (21. Januar 2004)

Also ich komm definitiv! Ohne Anhang!

@Beelzebub: Fahrgemeinschaft???


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Januar 2004)

gern dieter. aber ich muss bis um 19uhr worken.mein vorschlag 19:30 bei mir


----------



## Techniker (22. Januar 2004)

kann leider doch nicht.
sorry.
kann auch nix dagegen tun.
viel spaß euch beim mampfen.
(ihr könnt ja eine für mich mit essen oder   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2004)

@ techniker,


finde ich sehr sehr schade. mein angebot steht nach wie vor und ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du es annimst.


coffee


----------



## Frazer (22. Januar 2004)

@Techniker

sollte es an fahrtechnischen Problemen scheitern, kann ich Dich gern mit heimwärts nehmen. Muss eh nach Lauf, von daher is es kein Umweg. Nur reinwärts schaff ich es leider nicht, bin schon in Nürnberg.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## biker-wug (22. Januar 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> gern dieter. aber ich muss bis um 19uhr worken.mein vorschlag 19:30 bei mir



19.30 bei dir, das geht klar, kein Thema!!

DAnn kann ich auch gleich die Kurbel für meinen Arbeitskollegen mitnehmen!

Bis Donnerstag, ciao!!


----------



## siments-biker (24. Januar 2004)

soooon schei**

Ich lerne für meine klassuren usw. : ich muss schließlich auf die mitlerereife-klasse kommen

aber naja

ich wünsche euch allen einen guten appetiet  

sagt mir bitte später wies geschmeckt hat

grüßle

kai


----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo alle,

also der Tisch ist für Donnerstag reserviert ;-) 19 Uhr auf meinen Namen wie immer *gg*


Wir sehen uns

coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (27. Januar 2004)

@coffee

muss mal dumm fragen, ist der Tisch jetzt auf coffee reserviert?

Bei mir schauts bisher so aus als werde ich als kommen.
Allerdings ist bei uns daheim Land unter und wenn es noch schlimmer mit dem Schnee wird, muss ich wohl von Zürich direkt heimfahren und dann den Abend mit Schnee schippen verbringen. (Das dauert bei und so 2-3 Stündchen).

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2004)

*gg* @ Ralf,

also der Tisch istauf "Merget" reserviert ;-))


Ich hoffe mal das es wieder taut, heute ist es ja knapp 0 Grad und hier taut es shon wieder etwas ,-)


coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (27. Januar 2004)

@coffee

Tauen ist gut.   Bei uns hat es -3 Grad und heute Nacht 10cm Neuschnee gegeben und es schneit und schneit und schneit und....
Und ich sach noch  ...jetzt kommt der Frühlang aber irgendwie lag ich da falsch. 
Es hat halt nicht nur Vorteile auf dem Land zu wohnen auf ~500.Ü.d.M.
Der Vorteil ist, Du gehst aus dem Haus und stehst im Wald. 

Im Winter hasse ich das...stell Dir Du kommst nach Hause und musst erstmal zwei Stündle schippen um in die Garage zu kommen.   

Ralf


----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2004)

@ ralf,


schippt denn keiner sonst ausser dir? also keine frau ??Nachbar? freunde?


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralfbausa (27. Januar 2004)

@coffee

Tja nun, für die Freudin ist es schon a bissel viel.
Die hilft natürlich mit aber es sind halt doch ~70qm zu räumen.

Die Freund wohnen leider all min. 20km wech, da kommt keiner zum schippen.
Bei den Nachbarn kommt erschwerend dazu, das wir in einer Rentersiedlung wohnen, da geht also auch nix. Wenn dann helfe ich immer dem Nachbarn.

Alles zusammen ist es ein schönes Sommerhaus aber im Winter wird es zum Alptraum.

Ralf


----------



## Coffee (27. Januar 2004)

@ ralf,

dann hoffe ich mal das das Wetter mitspielt und du zum Pizzamampfen kommen kannst.

coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (27. Januar 2004)

@coffee

ich tue mein möglichstes.   An mir soll es nicht liegen.

Ralf


----------



## Techniker (27. Januar 2004)

ich bin am überlegen

- hab rieni getroffen ;o)
(kommt der auch  )

- hab nen dav-ler eingeladen
(ist mit im kurs ;o)
ob er kommt ?


----------



## rieni (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Folks,

Lust hät ich ja scho, in lustig, geselliger Runde ein lecker Pizzchen zu vertilgen und das ein oder ander Hefe zu verhören.....  

Hab' aber leider kei Zeit, weil ich unverschiebbar zum Essen verabredet bin

Lassts Euch schmecken

cu


----------



## Techniker (27. Januar 2004)

rieni schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> Lust hät ich ja scho, in lustig, geselliger Runde ein lecker Pizzchen zu vertilgen und das ein oder ander Hefe zu verhören.....
> Hab' aber leider kei Zeit, weil ich unverschiebbar zum Essen verabredet bin
> ...



Schade,
Wolfgang (der mit dem Dynamix HT) kommt mit.

D.h., bin überredet.
Aber nur, wenn nicht gerade mein neuer PC eintrifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. Januar 2004)

@ techniker,

also wir freuen uns wenn du kommst ;-)

Grüßle und bis morgen dann


coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (29. Januar 2004)

He ihr säcke  !
Wenn ihr scho ohne mich zum Pizzamampfen geht
(Do is echt a scheiß Termin), dann esst wenigstens 
eine für mich mit.  

Gruß aus Schweinfurt


----------



## showman (29. Januar 2004)

Hi Tomac-Fan,

eds jammä ned rum. Wou a Bidsa is is a a Wech. Von Schweinfurt sinds ja nur 200 Km.    

Gruss Showman

PS: Hoffentlich klappts beim nächsten mal.


----------

